# 2021 Mako Pro Skiff 15 cc 23500.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

2021 Mako Pro Skiff 15 powered by a Mercury 60hp. Options include a Simrad GPS/Fishfinder, Power Pole 8ft Sportsman, Minn Kota 12v trolling motor w/ battery and charger, live well, stainless steel cleats, stainless steel prop and Trailstar Trailer. Only 3hrs and warranty coverage until 11/07/25 Ask for Sonny or Call me at 361-651-2628 :dance:


----------

